# Wolverine Retriever Club Training Day - January 22nd



## duckkiller (Dec 7, 2002)

Wolverine Retriever Club will be hosting a training day on Saturday January 22, 2011 at 9:00 a.m. 

Members and non-members are welcome at Lapeer State Game Area. Located on Farnsworth Rd, a quarter mile north of Vernor Rd.

$5 per dog

Map: http://wolverineretrievertraining.notlong.com

Contact [email protected] for any questions.


----------



## duckkiller (Dec 7, 2002)

Weather looks good for Saturday dog training. Dress warm.


----------

